# Lemon, Salmon and Shrimp Pasta



## 4meandthem (May 16, 2012)

I made this a couple of nights and I am eating the leftovers while typing this. It is different enough (And yummy enough) from the last Salmon Pasta I posted that I decided to share. Just as good leftover too!


2 pounds salmon filet seasoned,pan fried,cooled and flaked.
1 pound bay shrimp meat
3-4 tablespoons capers
zest from 1 lemon
1/2 lemon sliced thin the chopped
Juice from the other half of the lemon
1/2 stick butter
1 big sprig fresh oregano
3-4 sprigs fresh thyme (strip the leaves-discard stems)
1/4 teaspoon granulated onion
1 pound cooked penne pasta (hot)

Toss everything in a bowl and serve.


----------

